# [Aide] Choix Ipad 2



## Nut (11 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

Tout d'abord, je vais me présenter, car ceci est mon premier message sur ce forum sachant que je le consulte depuis mon switch quasiment tous les jours (depuis 1an et demi), je m'appelle Jonathan et j'ai 21 ans.

Il y a 1an et demi, j'ai décidé de switch vers l'univers du mac, j'ai donc acheté un macbook qui m'a très bien satisfait, maintenant je l'utilise quotidiennement.

Quand l'ipad v1 est sorti j'ai suivi l'évolution de près, attendant de voir ce que cela donne, la venu de la version 2 est arrivé rapidement.

Et aujourd'hui je viens poster pour vous demander conseil pour l'achat d'un Ipad 2.

- J'aurais besoin de votre aide pour choisir mon ipad pour qu'il correspond au mieux à mes besoins. 
J'hésite entre un 16Go et un 32Go (Wifi) vu que je n'ai jamais utilisé d'ipad, je ne connais pas tellement la taille des logiciels.

- Sachant que sur l'ipad je compte mettre quelques musiques (environ 2Go), quelques films de temps à autres. Est-ce qu'avec les 16Go on ce retrouve vite à court de place ou non ? Car l'écart entre les 2 versions est de 100euro.

- Ensuite j'aurais aimé savoir la portée wifi de l'ipad en zone libre, j'habite dans une maison avec 2 étages, et vu que ma box est tout en haut, je me demande si je pourrai me connecter en bas.

- Est-ce que la 3G est indispensable ? Je compte l'utiliser particulièrement dans des zones ou le wifi est disponible (chez moi en priorité). Surtout le prix des forfaits 3G qui me repousse sur cette technologie.

- Après est-ce que ça serait possible d'avoir des remises à la fnac ou dans des magasins agrées apple si j'achète un Ipad 2, quelques périphériques et autres (clavier sans fil - smart cover - adaptateur DVI - applecare) /* à la fnac il me fessait la smart cover à 1euro */. L'applecare est-t-il vraiment indispensable pour l'ipad ? 
Si j'achète aussi un Ipad dans un magasin agrée et que je tombe sur un écran avec un ou quelques pixels mort, comme cela ce passe svp ?

Merci à vous d'avoir pris le temps de me lire et de m'avoir répondu.

Bonne fin de soirée,

PS : Je compte acheter mon Ipad 2 lundi.


----------



## worldice (11 Juin 2011)

Avec 16GO, on peut rapidement se trouver à l'étroit, mais ça dépend vraiment de tes besoin. Je te conseille de prendre un 16GO, et si cela n'est pas suffisent, fait-toi rembourser dans les quelques jours qui suivront ton achat. Une application est en moyenne autour de 10/100 Mo. Certains gros jeux (Infinity Blade...) ou GPS (Tomtom France...) ou autre peuvent faire entre 500Mo et 1000 Mo mais c'est rare, tu en aura 1 ou 2 sur ton iPad (si ce n'est 0 !).

Pour le Wi-Fi, c'est à peu près comme un ordinateur. Peut-être un peu moins, mais la différence n'est pas immense. Sinon, tu peux toujours faire passer internet par le courant électrique, et rajouter un router en bas. Le montage est très simple, et c'est rapide.

Moi, personnellement, je ne vois pas l'utilité de la 3G avec un iPad (j'ai un iPhone 4).

La SmartCover est à 39 (5 couleurs, Poluhyrétane -> sorte de plastique) ou 79 (5 couleurs, cuir). L'adaptateur est à 39 il me semble (le HD qui fait aussi miroir, l'autre est à 29).

Pour l'AppleCare, tout dépend de toi. En principe, il n'y en a pas une utilité folle sur un iPad, après si jamais il t'arrive un pépin dans 1 an et 1jour, tu n'aura que tes yeux pour pleurer...

Je répondrai au reste des questions demain.


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2011)

Je serai toi, je prendrais la plus grosse capacité, car même si aujourd'hui tu ne comptes pas mettre beaucoup de choses dessus, les photos, les revues, les livres et autre " data " de chaque application prend rapidement de la place. 

Pour ma part, j'ai pris la plus petite capacité pour le mien et je vide en permanence des films afin de faire de la place.

Ne prend pas la version 3G. Les abonnements sont chers et contrairement à l'iPhone tu n'as pas besoin d'être toujours connecté. Le WIFI suffira sûrement.

Pour la garantie, perso, je n'en prendrais pas; mais bon, je sais que je prends un risque. Mais vu l'évolution des technologies, si je casse le mien demain, j'en rachèterais un mieux rapidement. Et puis, les garanties ne fonctionnent que pour les autres, jamais pour LE cas qui t'as causé la panne 

Pour le prix, je doute que tu puisses avoir beaucoup de réduction. La Fnac fait des offres, mais sinon, c&#8217;est tout.

EN espérant t'avoir renseigné.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Juin 2011)

Si vraiment tu suis le forum depuis si longtemps tu devrais déjà avoir une idée assez précise de ce que l'on peut attendre d'un iPad 
Par exemple, ce fil:
http://forums.macg.co/ipad/votre-utilisation-et-avis-sur-votre-ipad2-711982.html
Mais tu en trouveras d'autres sur la page 2 et 3...
La capacité idéale... Ya un fil pour ça
Les problèmes d'écran ... Ya un sacré gros fil pour ça... 
La 3G ou le wifi... Ya un fil pour ça...
La portée du wifi: c'est impossible de répondre à cette question car trop de paramètres entrent en ligne de comptes.
Les meilleurs prix: là, c'est à toi de comparer car les promos évoluent tout le temps 
Les dispos: idem, il faut chercher car un dispo à l'instant peut évoluer quelques heures aprés... Mais il y a aussi un post pour ça...
Par contre, oublie ce lundi !


----------



## Nut (12 Juin 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses, donc pour l'instant je pense que l'ipad 2 32Go (wifi) serait l'idéal.

J'ai une autre petite question si l'un d'entre vous à l'ipad 2 en blanc, j'aurais aimé savoir si au soleil cela n'empêche pas l'utilisation (possibilité d'éblouissement ? - vu que le blanc réfléchit beaucoup la lumière) et niveau propreté cela donne quoi ?

Worldice : Oui, je pourrais essayer de prendre le 16Go pour voir si j'aurai assez de capacité, mais si je reviens pour le changer et que j'ai un délai, je ne vais pas apprécier. Après 32Go ça peut toujours servir avec le temps.

Pour ce qui est de l'applecare je vais voir ça au court de l'année quand j'aurais mon ipad (voir si tout ce passe bien).

Pepeye66 : Lundi, la fnac est ouvert sur Reims  ne t'inquiète pas j'ai déjà tout prévu.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Juin 2011)

Nut a dit:


> ....
> 
> Pepeye66 : Lundi, la fnac est ouvert sur Reims  ne t'inquiète pas j'ai déjà tout prévu.



Ah ! Voilà des gens bien !!
Ils participent "ouvertement" à la solidarité avec les "Vieux" !


----------



## supreme51 (12 Juin 2011)

perso j'ai l ipad 2 blanc 32g et aucun soucis avec le soleil, je l'ai payé avec ma carte bleu de façon à être protégé contre je ne sais quelle mésaventure, pour ce qui est des 32g je pense à la revente et j'attends le jailbreack car j'avoue que pour l'instant il m'est inutile


----------



## Komm (12 Juin 2011)

Bien que n'ayant que l'iPad 1 16Go, je me permets une petite réflexion sur la capacité. Il faut aussi penser en termes de revente. Vu que ce truc dure moins longtemps qu'un ordinateur (il est plus vite "périmé"), tu auras peut être envie de le changer rapidement (plus qu'avec un ordinateur, à moins que tu ne sois absolument hermétique à notre folle société de consommation).
Or la différence de 100 entre un 32Go et un 16Go s'estompe grandement. Au bout d'un an elle n'est plus que de 50... Donc tu perds plus d'argent à la revente d'un 32GO que d'un 16 (il y a une sorte de pallier psychologique en dessous duquel l'iPad ne peut pas descendre je pense). 
Dans cette même optique, je ne vois pas trop d'utilité à l'Apple Care.

Personnellement, j'ai 80Go de musique et autant de films donc je préfère mettre ça sur un iPod séparé et ne mettre que des documents sur l'iPad. Bien sûr, ca dépend de tes usages, mais je trouve la différence de prix entre le 16 et le 32Go effroyable. De même pour le modèle 3G.

Donc à ta place, je me prendrais un iPad 2 16go et utiliserais le reste pour me trouver un bel étui (smart cover ou autre) et puis pourquoi pas le camera connector kit ou le dock, ou autre...


----------



## fatboy60 (20 Juin 2011)

il y a t il un risque a l acheter uax states ?

n ayant pas trouvé de rubrique presentation des membres je sui desole de cette entrée en matiere


----------

